

Playlist of YouTube videos linked from top 1024 HN stories - bemmu
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H23HDHRVjpA&feature=PlayList&p=9E005D797731F90C&playnext_from=PL&index=0&playnext=1

======
grinich
Here's a link with an overview of the videos:
<http://www.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=9E005D797731F90C>

I'd recommend you change the main link to this. At first glance I couldn't
understand why all videos from HN would be about guns...

Also interesting: if you run this script on /best, there are no links.

~~~
bemmu
Thanks, if I remember to run this script next month I'll use that.

------
bemmu
I was curious to see what a HN curated TV channel would look like, so here it
is. I scraped 1024 links, grepped for YouTube and manually created a playlist
out of the links I found. Source: <http://pastebin.ca/1881446>

------
Sukotto
I wish these videos all had links back to the HN discussion.

Hmm... maybe I could script something...

~~~
dchs
Nice idea

------
hackermom
On the playlist description you write "All links to YouTube available from
going through HN page by page on 12.06.2010.", but in this title you write
"top 1024 HN stories". I'm a bit confused. I recall posting a youtube video
here some months ago of a 3D version of the Game of Life (
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1242750> ), but it's not in the playlist.
I guess it's "top 1024" after all, or maybe your script only checks for
youtube links inside the discussion thread?

~~~
bemmu
I went through all the pages available, so your video has probably fallen off
the 1024 main page stories.

------
vlisivka
Can it be viewed by MiniTube (native YouTube client) or an another native
client?

